# Puppies!!



## theworkingpet (Jan 2, 2015)

In reverse order.....  Apologies the images seem to have come out huge!


----------



## AnnieMcK (Dec 18, 2014)

theworkingpet said:


> In reverse order.....  Apologies the images seem to have come out huge!


Don't apologise for the big images! The puppy is ADORABLE!


----------



## theworkingpet (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you :biggrin:

They're a litter I bred recently


----------



## marta44444 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lovely dog. I've golden retriver too 

------------------------------------
weterynarz kielce


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

Beautiful photographs


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

O my goodness what little beauties!! How can you let them go?


----------



## theworkingpet (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you 

It's tough but they always go to fabulous homes. I've kept one bitch as well :biggrin:


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

You don't have to apologize for the big images since your puppies are so cute. I really like the 3rd pic. The puppy looks so adorable.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow lovely chunky babies x


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

What beautiful labradors. I have a yellow and chocolate myself, they are 9yrs old and still as puppy like as ever  yours are beautiful x


----------

